# Test Drive Stories



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Light humour 

Took a couple of friends out for a test drive down a private road


Passenger 1 : Couldn't stop giggling like a school girl
Passenger 2 : Stated he had difficult breathing and belives his heart may have also stopped beat for a moment !


any other amusing stories....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I used to have a 700bhp R33GTR and I took a few people out in it- most memorable was when the passenger tried to hold on to the dash but every time I changed gear he got pinned back to the seat again. He came out of the car shaking. lol


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I remember Pupsi taking me for a spin in his R33 and the acceleration made my ears pop!!! That was on low boost too :chuckle:

Sadly the whole big power/acceleration thing wears off after a while - its all about cornering or hanging the back out


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

i laught to my self when i take people for a spin, they allways grab the door handle so tight they cut off blood cirulation in there hand lol

or worst case SCREAMS AND CRIES form passengers:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Passenger 1 : Let me out
Passenger 2 : Silence
Passenger 3 : Let me out!
Passenger 4 : Would you mind turning off the engine sir and step in the back of the marked vehicle behind.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

wife: "I feel sick!":nervous:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

My Mother "let me out I'm going to be sick"
My Brother " holy shit I knew it was going to be fast but this is relentless"


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

should have added that i was still running her in....the MY11 that is not the wife...she's well run in by now-in fact coming up for a long overdue service!!!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

MILONATOR said:


> should have added that i was still running her in....the MY11 that is not the wife...she's well run in by now-in fact coming up for a long overdue service!!!


Take her to Litchfields


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Not a bad idea if i can ever get her out of frigging Harrods! Litchfields and good at rebore and lining!


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

GTRSTAR said:


> Passenger 1 : Let me out
> Passenger 2 : Silence
> Passenger 3 : Let me out!
> Passenger 4 : Would you mind turning off the engine sir and step in the back of the marked vehicle behind.


Passenger 4 I presume:
http://www.knutfossum.com/0_0_0_0_434_487_csupload_24896149.jpg?u=3187556791


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

and=any!


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I let my mum drive my car once,she's 75 years old.To make it interesting I told her she had to change gear using the paddles.Needless to say we went down the road flashing people and turning the wipers on and off.It didn't take long for her to get the hump because I wouldn't stop laughing.I can deffinately recommend it:thumbsup:


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds expensive! think my mum would let go of the steering wheel in a panic!


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

MILONATOR said:


> should have added that i was still running her in....the MY11 that is not the wife...she's well run in by now-in fact coming up for a long overdue service!!!


Lol:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Passenger 1 : Let me out
> Passenger 2 : Silence
> Passenger 3 : Let me out!
> Passenger 4 : Would you mind turning off the engine sir and step in the back of the marked vehicle behind.


Liking Passenger 4 & hoping to not encounter the same


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

MILONATOR said:


> sounds expensive! think my mum would let go of the steering wheel in a panic!


Took my mum out in it, caned it round corners pulling silly G, red lined it and everything.... not a word, comment or murmur from her

....her ashes did spill onto the carpet at one point though... arf


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Took my mum out in it, caned it round corners pulling silly G, red lined it and everything.... not a word, comment or murmur from her
> 
> ....her ashes did spill onto the carpet at one point though... arf


LOL


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Liking Passenger 4 & hoping to not encounter the same


I would imagine if he/she was actually a passenger first then I would say that they are either a) aiding and abetting or b) entrapping or maybe both


----------

